# PSA: Need an awesome custom cab built for cheap? Talk to this guy....



## StevieMac (Mar 4, 2006)

Hey folks, I felt compelled to make this Public Service Announcement to our members here. I've found a fellow who's local to many of us here (South-eastern Ontario) who builds top-notch cabs that are remarkably affordable. I found him after recently deciding to resurrect an oddball chassis I had in head format ( http://www.guitarscanada.com/amps-cabs/53948-nad-menefee-prototype.html#post459952 ) by having a combo cab built for it. I looked stateside in the usual places (J.D. Newell, MoJo, Mather, Rodgers, etc) but final destination costs for a 2x10 were all around the $350 mark. There's a slightly cheaper stateside option but because most of my emails went unanswered, I lost faith and no longer recommend that builder. 

So, on to the newly discovered local option. The fellow's name is *Derrick Bell *and he's based in Trenton (close to Trinity amps as it turns out). Anyway, I spotted some other cabs of his for sale locally ( Kijiji : Poster's Ads. ) and was suitably impressed...enough to actually ring him up. Turns out he's a GREAT guy who likes to talk about gear (he has his own fair share!) and, most importantly, who builds cabs just for the love of it. He's also quite talented and approaches his builds in a very thoughtful way, asking all the right questions up front to ensure you're on the same page. Anyway, long story short, I had a 1/2 hr conversation with Derrick about the build (unique dimensions, finger jointed pine, rough blonde tolex/oxblood grill, etc.) on Tues night...and received the completed cab on Friday!!! Naturally I was eager to complete the project so I've included pics with the chassis and speakers already loaded. 

View attachment 2287
View attachment 2288


I honestly could not be more impressed with Derrick's professionalism, workmanship, and the exceptional effort he made to complete the cab in a timely manner. I didn't request any finishing on the inside of the cab but I'm certain Derrick would paint the back of the baffle black for instance (front is black) if you actually request it. Anyway, the total cost was just over 1/2 that of the other stateside options and the _quality_ is every bit as good IMO so it's a complete no brainer. He also builds head and speaker cabs (Fender & Marshall style mostly but he'll discuss custom work) and will re-tolex your existing amp for a very reasonable price. Actually, if you ask me, he's probably _undercharging _at the moment so if you've been on the fence about having something done along these lines then you'd better act QUICK..ha ha! To be clear though, it's just Derrick building the cabs, on an "as requested" basis, so he can't have stock for everything needed all the time. Perhaps I lucked out in that regard but I encourage folks to be realistic if he get's swamped (I hope, for his sake) and has to order materials. 

Hopefully this post is of great benefit to the members here and to Derrick and his family as well (hint: he's currently a public servant but may need to go into this full-time). With his permission then, here's his information:

*
Derrick Bell
613-394-1793*
[email protected]


----------



## dodgechargerfan (Mar 22, 2006)

That looks great!

Thanks for the PSA.


----------



## bzrkrage (Mar 20, 2011)

dodgechargerfan said:


> That looks great!


 Ditto! Only wish I had cash! 

Passed on this info to a friend in Ottawa with "Tolexitis"


----------



## gtone (Nov 1, 2009)

That does look like a tasty combo cab build, Steve. Thanks for the head's up on Derrick's services, prolly a few people here that could use him.


----------



## TheRumRunner (Sep 29, 2011)

Good stuff, I had posted about this dude over in this thread, glad someone has been able to confirm what I had thought might be the case...

http://www.guitarscanada.com/amps-cabs/54089-head-cab-builder-toronto.html#post461524

DW


----------



## StevieMac (Mar 4, 2006)

TheRumRunner said:


> I had posted about this dude over in this thread, glad someone has been able to confirm what I had thought might be the case...
> 
> http://www.guitarscanada.com/amps-cabs/54089-head-cab-builder-toronto.html#post461524
> 
> DW


Nope, different guy altogether. I contacted the fellow you had linked to and he was kind enough to re-direct me to Derrick...


----------



## loudtubeamps (Feb 2, 2012)

Yikes...great prices. At those rates,he must not be paying himself a wage for a finished cabinet.
Good find. Cheers, d


----------



## TheRumRunner (Sep 29, 2011)

StevieMac said:


> Nope, different guy altogether. I contacted the fellow you had linked to and he was kind enough to re-direct me to Derrick...


How is it a different guy if the link you provided above goes to the same guy and ad's of the chap I posted about?

Your link...

Kijiji : Poster's Ads.

One of the ads

212 Cabinet (Unloaded) - City of Toronto Musical Instruments For Sale - Kijiji City of Toronto Canada.

My link (his consolidated ad's)

http://www.ianvader.com/

One of the ad's

212 Cabinet (Unloaded) - City of Toronto Musical Instruments For Sale - Kijiji City of Toronto Canada.

He's shows his tele number as 
613-394-1793


So, yes, it's the same guy.

DW


----------



## StevieMac (Mar 4, 2006)

loudtubeamps said:


> Yikes...great prices. At those rates,he must not be paying himself a wage for a finished cabinet.
> Good find. Cheers, d


Yes, and at the risk of shooting myself in the foot, I've been encouraging him to raise his prices accordingly. That's also why I suggested folks here act fast!


----------



## StevieMac (Mar 4, 2006)

TheRumRunner said:


> How is it a different guy if the link you provided above goes to the same guy and ad's of the chap I posted about?


For some strange reason, there are actually 2 _different_ people, both with Trenton-based kijiji posts, with items in the single link you provided....hence my confusion. The bottom 3 cabs listed there are Derrick's however and those are indeed his posts they link to.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Looks great StevieMac!

I sent an e-mail to Derrick.

I need a Tweed Deluxe cab.


----------



## TheRumRunner (Sep 29, 2011)

StevieMac said:


> For some strange reason, there are actually 2 _different_ people, both with Trenton-based kijiji posts, with items in the single link you provided....hence my confusion. The bottom 3 cabs listed there are Derrick's however and those are indeed his posts they link to.


Dang interweebs always play games with me too lol

All that matter is that the dude is making good cabs, at a good price.

AND now his inbox is about to get full because he's a good shit. I love when the stars align.

DW


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

I'm going to get a quote on an empty 212 in that case.


----------



## StevieMac (Mar 4, 2006)

Budda said:


> I'm going to get a quote on an empty 212 in that case.


Should be quite reasonable considering he currently has 2 listed @ $220. That 1x12 @ $140 is _awfully_ tempting...


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

I'm in. My Tweed Deluxe is in the queue.


----------



## ezcomes (Jul 28, 2008)

my "bro-in-law" bought one and speaks highly of it...i want to get one of the vertical 2x12's...they look sweet!


----------



## Nork (Mar 27, 2010)

Hm. I might email him...nothing super custom, but wondering how much it would be to swap out my AC15C1's cab to a birch or pine box from the MDF...tks for the heads up!


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

I received my Tweed Deluxe cabinet yesterday. This guy builds beautiful cabinets folks.

A light sanding and then a clear coat of some sort.


----------



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

Reposted to show another derrick BELL cuetom creativo. 


* This is my Dream Bluesbreaker "mini"*​

Steve (moratto amp shop) called me (we're pretty good friends) and he said that he build his 5th Bernie amp. Given I don't need another amp, I listened anyway as he said that this one was different. He designed the front end like a JTM 45. so it's basically a Marshall JTM 45 in a 12 watt package. He cleaned up the chassis and luckily the faceplate was already in mint shape!!

I went over to hear it. Very unique and qualified, touch sensitive amp with character. I bought it as I had to have it. I didn't know what I would turn it into.

Here's a pic of the nice face plate. remarkable new looking Filmosound face place and paint. original!:rockon2:










Really clean chassis (if I can find a photo of the inside, I'll post. his work is CLEAN and pretty!!)









I bought 4 10" WGS 20 watt speakers from BC matt (great deal) and I already used 2 of them in my Bedrock amp.











I got Derrick Bell from Trenton to build me a custom bluesbreaker scaled down for a 2x10". I told him to make it as much as possible to scale. I also wanted it to be as light as possible.

Here's how it turned out. I still have to buy the logo/ what kind of Logo would you get? white small Marshall big, or with the gold?































I haven't stretched it's legs yet however I know that it's quite unique. I came with really old glass and the footprint is quite small. 2 12ax7 and 2 6V6 with a tube rectifier. running at about 12 watts. It's super light. like crazy light.

I highly recommend Derrick and Steve. two professionals who love what they do.


----------



## Louis (Apr 26, 2008)

StevieMac said:


> Hey folks, I felt compelled to make this Public Service Announcement to our members here. I've found a fellow who's local to many of us here (South-eastern Ontario) who builds top-notch cabs that are remarkably affordable. I found him after recently deciding to resurrect an oddball chassis I had in head format ( http://www.guitarscanada.com/amps-cabs/53948-nad-menefee-prototype.html#post459952 ) by having a combo cab built for it. I looked stateside in the usual places (J.D. Newell, MoJo, Mather, Rodgers, etc) but final destination costs for a 2x10 were all around the $350 mark. There's a slightly cheaper stateside option but because most of my emails went unanswered, I lost faith and no longer recommend that builder.
> 
> So, on to the newly discovered local option. The fellow's name is *Derrick Bell *and he's based in Trenton (close to Trinity amps as it turns out). Anyway, I spotted some other cabs of his for sale locally ( Kijiji : Poster's Ads. ) and was suitably impressed...enough to actually ring him up. Turns out he's a GREAT guy who likes to talk about gear (he has his own fair share!) and, most importantly, who builds cabs just for the love of it. He's also quite talented and approaches his builds in a very thoughtful way, asking all the right questions up front to ensure you're on the same page. Anyway, long story short, I had a 1/2 hr conversation with Derrick about the build (unique dimensions, finger jointed pine, rough blonde tolex/oxblood grill, etc.) on Tues night...and received the completed cab on Friday!!! Naturally I was eager to complete the project so I've included pics with the chassis and speakers already loaded.
> 
> ...


Hi Stevie,....is this Derrick Bell contact still good ?.......sent him an email for a head shell but
no reply yet .

Thanks !


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

[email protected]

Veteran Guitar Cabinets


----------



## Louis (Apr 26, 2008)

knight_yyz said:


> [email protected]
> 
> Veteran Guitar Cabinets


Thank you very much !!......appreciate !


----------



## Louis (Apr 26, 2008)

knight_yyz said:


> [email protected]
> 
> Veteran Guitar Cabinets


Thank you very much !!......appreciate !....Double post ....sorry


----------



## Louis (Apr 26, 2008)

Derrick got back to me and said he could built it only if he could take the measurements
on another head but I don't have any !........and he doesn't store those parts and it gets a little complicated for him so can't use him,.........oh well !


----------



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

I sent him my
Head and he built it around it. That way I was sure that there would be no discrepancy. He does amazing work.


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

My head was custom as well. Trinity changed the chassis for their builds and Derrick was able to make the head for me no problem. What head do you want built? I'm sure there must be some info out there that could help him out.


----------



## Louis (Apr 26, 2008)

knight_yyz said:


> My head was custom as well. Trinity changed the chassis for their builds and Derrick was able to make the head for me no problem. What head do you want built? I'm sure there must be some info out there that could help him out.


Well I think he's very busy and didn't feel he wanted to take this project as he doesn't have the right parts.
What I want is exactly like the picture I posted above .


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

There must be something unusual about the cab you need.

Derek makes cabs for Marshalls, Fenders, even custom stuff.

This is a Tweed Deluxe he made. I have a Matchless (clone) head as well (tolexed).

















Matchless clone.


----------



## SG-Rocker (Dec 30, 2007)

I have a 1933 cab clone ordered to pair with my homemade 4010.


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

Here is what Mr Bell made for me. This is the smaller version of the 2x12 he makes, and of course the matching 18 watt head. As you can see it is not much bigger than the VVRI which is a 2x10



Ask him which parts he does not have. It may just be he doesn't have the correct handle or the corner plastic pieces. You could just buy the parts you need , have him do 80% of the job and you attach the handle and corner protectors .


----------



## Louis (Apr 26, 2008)

knight_yyz said:


> Here is what Mr Bell made for me. This is the smaller version of the 2x12 he makes, and of course the matching 18 watt head. As you can see it is not much bigger than the VVRI which is a 2x10
> 
> 
> 
> Ask him which parts he does not have. It may just be he doesn't have the correct handle or the corner plastic pieces. You could just buy the parts you need , have him do 80% of the job and you attach the handle and corner protectors .


I'm sure his work is great but because it seems complicated for him because he has no specs nor chassis to gauge with ,..
I've decide to go with Sourmash who have done those before and still do.

Thanks for your help !..........really appreciate !


----------

